

OpenCog – Open Source Artificial Intelligence Framework - deathtrader666
http://opencog.org/theory/

======
kgarten
Is it just me, but I find the name OpenCog terrible. Also it might be helpful
to show 1 - 2 tutorials or examples to see what the "framework" actually does.

------
segmondy
The project has really great ideas,the implementation tho is a mess. Like
ubercode5 mentioned, C++ doesn't help their case. I think they really should
bring it down to a very high language. Performance be damned. Just get it
working first then optimize. Python/Lua will attract a lot of people. They can
write the really CPU resource code in C and wrap em.

~~~
bengoertzel
FYI, in OpenCog, MindAgents can be written in python or C++. Lots of OpenCog
coding is done in Scheme these days as well.

------
eli_gottlieb
I tried compiling it last summer, and couldn't even get to the point of
showing the dog model. The instructions for building and demoing really need
some major updating.

Besides which, the scientific approach mainly seems to be just throwing
together a whole bunch of sorta-kinda cognitive and perceptual algorithms with
a unified knowledge base, and hoping something happens.

~~~
jarradhope
Last time I looked at it the Atom space db was single threaded and a nightmare
to change to be non blocking. We tried.

~~~
bengoertzel
Hi Jarrad -- FYI Linas Vepstas fixed the threading issues with the AtomSpace
some time ago (over a year ago I think)....

------
cwhy
Now only the Chinese pays for it...

